# Tricks for creating multisamples with Reaper ?



## Fredeke (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello.

I am currently trying to create mappable multisamples in Reaper, from MIDI analog synths.
(I used to use Sample Robot 3, but it's buggy and unwieldy so I'm trying something else.)

Anyway, it's a bit tedious because I'm doing this mostly manually for now, while I'm sure some methods and scripts would go a long way toward automatizing the process.
I would welcome any suggestion on how to make it quicker - the export process in particular.

Thanks


----------



## d.healey (Sep 14, 2019)

You could try SynthClone (I think you'd have to compile it yourself though).


----------



## Tod (Sep 14, 2019)

SynthClone looks interesting David, have you used it.



Fredeke said:


> I am currently trying to create mappable multisamples in Reaper, from MIDI analog synths.
> (I used to use Sample Robot 3, but it's buggy and unwieldy so I'm trying something else.)
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit tedious because I'm doing this mostly manually for now, while I'm sure some methods and scripts would go a long way toward automatizing the process.
> I would welcome any suggestion on how to make it quicker - the export process in particular.



I do a quite a bit of sample editing in Reaper and almost every sample editing project is different. Although I do have several custom actions and scripts I use on nearly every project, I still end up creating special custom actions for most projects, simply because of different circumstances.

However, in your situation with samples from analog synths, it should be a lot easier because you're working with only mono and/or stereo samples. Also you probably are only using 1 velocity layer and don't need any round robins.

At any rate you seem to be more concerned about exporting the samples and with Reapers many "$wildcards", exporting samples can be pretty easy. The most important wildcards are $track, $item, $region, $tracknumber, $itemnumber, and $regionnumber. There are many more too, but those are the ones I use the most.

So what this means is, you should first figure out your sample naming scheme. When doing this, keep in mind the way you want the samples to line up when you drag them into your sample player. This is where the track, item, and region numbers can be very important.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 14, 2019)

Tod said:


> SynthClone looks interesting David, have you used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I should learn actions ? Ok, on it.
Can I use actions to create a series of regions for example (so I don't have to create a region per note manually ?

Yes I do round robins (or rather random triggering - anyways) and velocity layers, but I don't see how that's different.

I've been doing multichannel sampling (to sample through distos, etc.) but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Tod (Sep 15, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> So I should learn actions ? Ok, on it.
> Can I use actions to create a series of regions for example (so I don't have to create a region per note manually ?



That is a huge *Yes*, the actions, along with the scripting, are the greatest tools that Reaper has and makes Reaper stand out as what I think is the best DAW.

Yes there is an SWS action that allows you to be able to select all the items on on a track and then create regions from those selected items. Not only that, but the regions are numbered starting from the first item and they are padded with "0s" for complete file alignment.

Also, you can have the regions use the item names to create the region names, which can be very beneficial in many ways. For example, I often have certain characters I want in my file names, like the note names (C1, F#4, G5, etc). What I do is on another track, create midi items that are the same length as the sample items. Then I have ways of quickly naming those midi items with the note names.
From there I'll create the regions with the names of the midi items.

This all helps in building your filenames for export. 



> Yes I do round robins (or rather random triggering - anyways) and velocity layers, but I don't see how that's different.
> 
> I've been doing multichannel sampling (to sample through distos, etc.) but to a lesser extent.



No that's not really different, it just adds a little more complexity, but you seem to have that under control.

I'm sorry here Fredeke, I'm not familiar with "distros".


----------



## d.healey (Sep 15, 2019)

Tod said:


> SynthClone looks interesting David, have you used it.


No, I compiled it a while ago with the intention of liberating some softsynths I have that are trapped in a proprietary format but I haven't gotten around to using it yet.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Sep 18, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am currently trying to create mappable multisamples in Reaper, from MIDI analog synths.
> (I used to use Sample Robot 3, but it's buggy and unwieldy so I'm trying something else.)
> ...


A bit of a long process, but you could record or build midi templates of various notes (each note having a separate instance on the same track), then arm the track to record "output audio".
When you mixdown, choose to mixdown the "selected media items via master"
This will create separate wav files for each MIDI instance, and will capture all of the audio (even if you use an FX chain after the VST).
Like I said, long process. But once you're done programming the midi notes, then you're pretty much done and can use it over and over.
I used this method with Tempus because the nature of the sampling I was doing was not really possible with any other method.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 22, 2019)

Sibelius19 said:


> A bit of a long process, but you could record or build midi templates of various notes (each note having a separate instance on the same track), then arm the track to record "output audio".
> When you mixdown, choose to mixdown the "selected media items via master"
> This will create separate wav files for each MIDI instance, and will capture all of the audio (even if you use an FX chain after the VST).
> Like I said, long process. But once you're done programming the midi notes, then you're pretty much done and can use it over and over.
> I used this method with Tempus because the nature of the sampling I was doing was not really possible with any other method.


Not sure I get everything, but I'll keep the idea of templates. See, I'd like automatic naming too (each sample should be named in part after the note). Short of that, a template would at least make me manually type each note's name only once.



Tod said:


> That is a huge *Yes*, the actions, along with the scripting, are the greatest tools that Reaper has and makes Reaper stand out as what I think is the best DAW.
> 
> Yes there is an SWS action that allows you to be able to select all the items on on a track and then create regions from those selected items. Not only that, but the regions are numbered starting from the first item and they are padded with "0s" for complete file alignment.
> 
> ...



Good idea. My audio track would be one continuous take, but I could indeed make one midi item per note (making a template, as @Sibelius19 suggests, would be in order). Of course I can create regoins according to the midi track and then export the audio.

I'll check out the SWS actions.



Tod said:


> Then I have ways of quickly naming those midi items with the note names.



Would you care to share ?

That's probably the last puzzle piece I need...




Tod said:


> No that's not really different, it just adds a little more complexity, but you seem to have that under control.
> 
> I'm sorry here Fredeke, I'm not familiar with "distros".



Distos - short for distortions. Also reverbs, etc. Different sounds from the same source passing through different outboard FX chains - and record everything at once into as many channels.


----------



## Fredeke (Oct 22, 2019)

Here somebody has found a solution (via a script) :




__





[SOLVED] How Can I Batch Export/Rename Files for Kontakt's Auto-Map ?


Hi, Do you know the fastest way to export and name files, so that Kontakt can auto-map them instantly? As a starting point, I have all the samples aligned chronologically, starting every bar, in one audio file. Here's the end result I'm looking for. Kick - C1 - Vel 0 10 - RR 1.wav Kick - C1...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Oct 27, 2019)

I've found a really useful reaper script from x-raym for importing item names from a CSV. Rather than going into each item and manually typing the names of each item, you can just do it from a spreadsheet. Or if you go into the script you can write some loops which do all the naming.
Then just export items with the wildcard $item, and you're good to go.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 28, 2019)

If you're using Reaper just use the label processor to rename the items before you export them.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Whoa I totally missed that feature! I can see this begin super useful.
I see how you can enumerate, but is there a way of skipping every other (2,4,6)? This would be for automapping samples in kontakt which are stretched over a couple keys. I wonder if there's a simpler way of doing this besides the csv script.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 28, 2019)

Use the skip select items action. I've combined the two actions to skip and select and then run the label processor.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Oct 28, 2019)

I've needed something like the skip select items action in the past, but not been able to find it. Awesome. 
I'm not sure how the skip select items action would work for this though.
I was thinking if you've recorded C, D, and E, is there a way to name those recordings using scripts?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 28, 2019)

There are script that can detect the pitch of notes and name them accordingly. You won't be able to automate that using the label processor and skip select though as those scripts don't have a way to detect pitch.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Oct 28, 2019)

wow really? Super cool! I think I looked before, and was surprised Reaper didn't already have something like that. I think I've got most of main repositories of scripts...


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Oct 28, 2019)

aha! https://www.extremraym.com/en/downloads/reascripts-virtual-instrument-sample-editing/


----------

